# Installation de Linux sur Mac (fichier commun)



## ThomasAu (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Je suis un vieux de la vielle sur mac que j'apprécie beaucoup. Toutefois, je rencontre certaine limite au niveau des logiciels "professionnels". Par exemple Objecteering n'est pas disponible pour mac, mais pour Windows ou Linux.
Ne voulant pas de Windows (architecture étrange et stupide) je souhaite rester dans le merveilleux univers du monde Unix (n'est-ce pas la base de Mac et de Linux ?).

J'ai vue un de mes professeurs utiliser un portable Windows (dont je ne connaît pas le modèle) l'an dernier. Je l'ai vue à ma grande surprise "switcher" du windows au linux en retrouvant ces fichiers sous windows lors d'un cours sur le monde unix. Je ne pense pas qu'il y est tous ses dossiers, mais il y en avait une certaine portion.

Je voudrai faire la même chose, mais sous mac.
Virtual Box ne me semble pas approprié à cause des disques dur virtuel. Donc ma question est toute simple :
Comment faire pour avoir deux machines (dont le mac en natif. Si il faut, je peux installer Linux en natif) avec des dossiers commun ?


Merci en bonne journée.


----------



## David_b (3 Février 2010)

Déjà, tu ne pourras pas avoir tout ton dossier personnel en commun (ta petite maison) entre Linux et Mac OSX: même s'ils ont beaucoup de choses en commun, ça créerait des conflits et des problèmes. 

Donc si tu ne veux pas une machine virtuelle (prend le temps d'y penser, ça marche pas mal du tout), tu devrais installer Linux à côté de Mac OSX, sur une autre partition de ton disque dur. Idéalement tu peux aussi prévoir une 3ème partition qui contiendra les données que tu veux mettre en commun entre les deux.

Perso, j'ai arrêté de me prendre la tête: j'utilise des machines virtuelles et Dropbox (qui synchronise des données entre différents ordinateurs).
Seul inconvénient: j'ai mes fichiers en double, mais ça ne me pose aucun problème vu que les volumes sont très raisonnables (moins de 20g).


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

Mmm je trouve bizarre ce que tu dis. Le système de fichiers HFS+ est un système unix aussi. Moi j'ai installé ubuntu à côté de mac os X, pour tester, sur une partition bootcamp, et bien dans les menus, sous ubuntu, je peux monter sans souci ma partition Mac OS X et accéder aux fichiers qui sont dessus, et même écrire dessus.

La partition de type HFS+ de mac os X est tout à fait compatible avec linux.


----------



## David_b (25 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Mmm je trouve bizarre ce que tu dis. Le système de fichiers HFS+ est un système unix aussi. Moi j'ai installé ubuntu à côté de mac os X, pour tester, sur une partition bootcamp, et bien dans les menus, sous ubuntu, je peux monter sans souci ma partition Mac OS X et accéder aux fichiers qui sont dessus, et même écrire dessus.
> 
> La partition de type HFS+ de mac os X est tout à fait compatible avec linux.



Il ne s'agit pas d'y accéder (c'est faisable), mais de partager le HOME entre les deux OS: ça, c'est un mauvais plan ;-)


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

Ah oui là je suis d'accord, il vaut mieux avoir un home différent entre les deux, et de toute façon les documents du home mac os x seront accessibles à partir de linux sans souci...


----------

